# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  RADIO SAILING

## cataman

normal_3Z7P2233.jpg

Εκτός από τα κανονικά ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη που λαμβάνουν μέρος σε αγώνες υπάρχουν και τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα μοντέλα ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών. Το άθλημα αυτό λέγεται Radio Sailing.

Επισήμως υπάρχει ξεχωριστό τμήμα στην International Sailing Federation (ISAF), το International Radio Sailing Association IRSA (πρώην Radio Sailing Division RSD) το οποίο ελέγχει αυτούς τους αγώνες.
Υπάρχουν τέσσερις διεθνείς κλάσεις οι οποίες αναγνωρίζονται από την ISAF & την IRSA:
>International One Metre (IOM).
>International Marblehead (M).
>International Ten Rater (10R).
>International A Class (A).
Θα αναφερθούμε σε αυτές τις κλάσεις πιο αναλυτικά. 

normal_3Z7P2295.jpg

Οι φωτογραφίες που βλέπετε σε αυτό το thread είναι από συγκεκριμένο αγώνα IOM του εξωτερικού. Στην Ελλάδα, αν και παλιότερα (πριν από 20-25 χρόνια) γινόντουσαν κάποιοι αγώνες κυρίως της κλάσης International Marblehead (M), σήμερα δεν γίνονται επίσημα τέτοιοι αγώνες. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Πολύ σύντομα όμως θα ξαναδούμε να αρχίζουν να τρίζουν οι σκότες από τα μικρά πανιά των μοντέλων αυτών, τις τακτικές των χειριστών τους να διαδέχονται η μια την άλλη και το άγχος και η αδρεναλίνη τους να χτυπάνε κόκκινα.

Το site του International Radio Sailing Association είναι το:
http://www.radiosailing.org/main/index.htm

----------


## cataman

International One Metre (IOM).

normal_IMG_4476.jpg 

Η κλάση ΙΟΜ είναι η μικρότερη κλάση ιστιοπλοϊκών μοντέλων.
Σε γενικές γραμμές οι κανόνες αγώνων (ΙΟΜ Class Rules), ορίζουν το σκάφος να έχει μέγιστο μήκος 1 μέτρου με μέγιστο βύθισμα 42 εκατοστά και ελάχιστο βάρος τα 4 κιλά. Επίσης όσον αφορά την ιστιοφορία του υπάρχουν τρείς τύποι ενός σχεδιασμού.
Το υλικό κατασκευής της γάστρας μπορεί να είναι είτε από πολυεστέρα είτε από ξύλο.
Τα περισσότερα καταγεγραμμένα σκάφη αυτής της κλάσης υπάρχουν στην Αγγλία-568, την Αυστραλία-486, στην Αμερική-200, την Γερμανία-186 και την Γαλλία-151.

IOM Plan.JPG 


Εδώ είναι ένα σχέδιο ενός μοντέλου ΙΟΜ, του Triple Crown. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την κλάση ΙΟΜ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και στο site: 
http://www.iomclass.org/

----------


## cataman

International Marblehead (M) 


Marblehead plan.JPG

Η κλάση Marblehead δημιουργήθηκε από τον Roy L. Clough από το Marblehead Model Yacht Club στην Μασαχουσέτη των ΗΠΑ. Έγινε διεθνής κλάση από την πρώην Radio Sailing Division (RSD) και την ISAF το 1937.
Από το Marblehead Class Rules τα πιο σημαντικά όσων αφορά για τα χαρακτηριστικά του μοντέλου αυτού είναι: το μέγιστο μήκος του σκάφους πρέπει να είναι 1,29μ, το μέγιστο βύθισμα να είναι 0,66μ και επιφάνεια ιστιοφορίας να μην ξεπερνά τα 0,5161 τ.μ. Τέλος το βάρος του μοντέλου πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 4 κιλά.

Όπως ανέφερα και στην αρχή του post, στην Ελλάδα διοργανώνονταν αγώνες με αυτής της κλάσης μοντέλα. Ένα από αυτά τα μοντέλα που έτρεχαν σε αυτούς τους αγώνες είναι και αυτό, το οποίο συνάντησα έξω από την Μαρίνα Δέλτα.

P070310_11145.JPG

----------


## cataman

International Ten Rater (10R).

6112D1C586.jpg

Η κλάση International Ten Rater (10R) περιλαμβάνει σκάφη με μήκος από 1,4μ έως 1,7μ και βάρος από 5 έως 7 κιλά. 
Τα σκάφη αυτής της κλάσης έχουν καταπληκτική απόδοση και είναι γενικά τα γρηγορότερα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη.
Είναι επίσημη παγκόσμια κλάση από το 1887.
Ten Rater Class Rules

10R Plan.JPG

----------


## cataman

*International A class (A'S)*

International A class.jpg

Η κλάση αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη από όλες τις διεθνής κλάσεις και είναι βασισμένη πάνω στην φόρμουλα της πραγματικής κλάσης International 5.5 Metre
Τα περισσότερα σχέδια αυτής της κλάσης είναι διαστάσεων από 1,6 έως 2,3 μέτρα μήκος και βάρος περίπου 12 με 13 κιλά, ενώ δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στα υλικά κατασκευής.
　
A Class Class Rules

----------


## cataman

Εκτός λοιπόν από αυτές τις διεθνείς κλάσεις ιστιοπλοϊκών μοντέλων υπάρχουν και μικρότερες κλάσεις που δεν ελέγχονται από την ISAF και την RSD, αλλά είναι κυρίως γνωστές σε χώρες όπως η Αυστραλία, η Αγγλία, η Γαλλία και η Αμερική.

Οι πιο διαδεδομένες από αυτές είναι:
>Micro Magic Class.
>Soling Class.
>Multihull Class. 
>National Rc Laser Class.

Θα τις δούμε πιο αναλυτικά στα ακόλουθα post.

----------


## cataman

Η κλάση Micro Magic είναι η μικρότερη κλάση που υπάρχει και αφορά ιστιοπλοϊκά μοντέλα όπου από τα κυριώτερα χαρακτηριστικά τους, το ελάχιστο βάρος τους πρέπει να είναι 850 γραμμάρια και το ύψος καταρτιού μέχρι 78 εκατοστά.
Αφορά τόσο αρχάριους αλλά και έμπειρους ιστιοπλόους.

Micro Magic.jpg
　
Micro Magic Class Rules

Sail_Plan.gif

Ένα καλό site είναι από την Αγλλική κλάση:
http://www.magicmicro.org/news.php

----------


## cataman

Καιρός είναι πλέον να επαναφέρω αυτό το θέμα με την τηλεκατευθυνόμενη Αγωνιστική Ιστιοπλοΐα μιας και στην χώρα μας από τότε που ξεκίνησα αυτό το topic έχουν γίνει πολλά πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.
Πριν όμως προχωρήσω να σας αναφέρω ότι εκτός από τις προαναφερθείσες κατηγορίες υπάρχουν και άλλες δύο που στην χώρα μας έχουν πλέον αποκτήσει πολλούς θερμούς οπαδούς.

Η μία είναι η κατηγορία: RG-65 η οποία αναφέρεται σε σκάφη μήκους 65εκ και η οποία πρώτο ξεκίνησε στην Αργεντινή (από εκεί πήρε και το RG).

Σκάφος Κλάσης RG 65
DSCF1279.JPG

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι πλέον υπάρχει και στην χώρα μας επίσημα η Ελληνική Ένωση Κλάσης RG-65 η οποία είναι σε συνεργασία με την Ελληνική Κοινότητα Ναυτομοντελιστών υπεύθυνη για την διοργάνωση των αγώνων της κλάσης αυτής. 
Το site της ένωσης για περισσότερες πληροφορίες είναι αυτό: 
http://www.rg65.gr/

Και η δεύτερη κατηγορία είναι η Footy (ποδιού) και αναφέρεται σε σκάφος με μήκος έως 33εκ όσο ένα πόδι δηλαδή, μιας και από εκεί πήρε την ονομασία της.

Σκάφος Κλάσης Footy
DSCF0997.JPG

Και να περάσουμε τώρα να δούμε που βρίσκεται αυτή την στιγμή η τηλεκατευθυνόμενη Αγωνιστική Ιστιοπλοΐα στην Ελλάδα.

Η Ελληνική Κοινότητα Ναυτομοντελιστών (rc-boats.gr) η οποία είναι και η αρμόδια για τους Αγώνες που γίνονται στην χώρα μας διοργανώνει ήδη αυτό τον καιρό το 2ο Πρωτάθλημα Τηλεκατευθυνόμενης Ιστιοπλοΐας αγωνιστικής περιόδου 2012-13 με τις εξής κλάσεις: 
Marblehead, IOM, RG-65, Footy και OPEN. 

Στην κατηγορία Open αγωνίζονται ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη τα οποία δεν ανήκουν στις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες και έχουν μήκος γάστρας από 80εκ έως 1μ.
Εδώ να σας αναφέρω το γεγονός ότι πλέον σε κάθε κατηγορία αγωνίζονται κοντά στα 10 σκάφη με τις κατασκευές των ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών όμως να αυξάνονται συνεχώς.

----------


## cataman

Μιας και όπως είναι πλέον γνωστό είμαι ο κατεξοχήν κινηματογραφιστής της Κοινότητας έχω στην κατοχή μου όλους τους αγώνες τόσο του 1ου Πρωταθλήματος όσο και του 2ου που έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει.

Θα σας δείξω λοιπόν μόνο έναν αγώνα από κάθε κατηγορία για να πάρετε μια γεύση:

Και θα ξεκινήσουμε με τα μικρότερα σκάφη, τα Footy:




Περισσότερα βίντεο από αυτή την κλάση μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ature=view_all

----------


## cataman

Περνάμε στην κλάση RG-65:




Περισσότερα βίντεο από αυτή την κλάση μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ature=view_all

----------


## cataman

Και εδώ έχουμε έναν αγώνα της κατηγορίας OPEN:




Περισσότερα βίντεο από αυτή την κλάση μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ature=view_all

----------


## cataman

Ένας εντυπωσιακός αγώνας της κλάσης ΙΟΜ:




Περισσότερα βίντεο από αυτή την κλάση μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ature=view_all

----------


## cataman

Και τέλος ένα βίντεο από την κλάση Marblehead:




Περισσότερα βίντεο από αυτή την κλάση μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNBfzouIYYhidNpR8y0kCWT5N_WWvekjg&f  eature=view_all

----------


## cataman

Ένα ακόμα σημαντικό νέο για την Τηλεκατευθυνόμενη Αγωνιστική Ιστιοπλοία είναι ότι το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε πραγματοποιήθηκε με μεγάλη επιτυχία στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου μια Regatta από την Ελληνική Κοινότητα Ναυτομοντελιστών και υπό την αιγίδα του Ναυτικού Αθλητικού Ομίλου Λαυραιωτικής. Τρεις ιστιοπλοϊκές κλάσεις συμμετείχαν σε αυτόν τον αγώνα και ήταν οι εξής: RG-65, IOM και Marblehead με τους συμμετέχοντες να φτάνουν σχεδόν τους 15.

Στο βίντεο που ακολουθεί βλέπετε τα καλύτερα στιγμιότυπα από αυτόν τον Αγώνα αλλά και την απονομή των βραβείων που ακολούθησε:

----------


## cataman

Ένα επίσης ακόμα σημαντικό γεγονός για την Τηλεκατευθυνόμενη Αγωνιστική Ιστιοπλοΐα έγινε πρίν από λίγες μέρος. 
Στις 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2012 ο Ναυτικός Αθλητικός Όμιλος Λαυραιωτικής  σε συνεργασία με την Ελληνική Κοινότητα Ναυτομοντελιστών πραγματοποίησε με μεγάλη επιτυχία έναν Αγώνα για το Χειμερινό Κύπελλο 2012 με τις εξής κλάσεις: RG-65, IOM και Marblehead.

Στο βίντεο που ακολουθεί βλέπετε τα καλύτερα στιγμιότυπα από αυτό τον Αγώνα:




Μάλιστα έχει προγραμματιστεί και πάλι από τον Ναυτικό Αθλητικό Όμιλο Λαυραιωτικής για το καλοκαίρι 2013 να πραγματοποιηθεί πάλι ένας Αγώνας για το καλοκαιρινό κύπελλο 2013.
Αλλά για αυτό θα σας ενημερώσουμε όταν θα έχουμε νεότερα.

----------

